# A little silver



## peter i (Mar 16, 2008)

Sorry for the picture quality, just a little silver I've made:
(Refined silver have to go somewhere)


----------



## Arcani (Mar 24, 2008)

nice job


----------



## peter i (Mar 24, 2008)

Arcani said:


> nice job



Thanks!


----------

